# Engineers Corner > Information Technology Study Projects

## Christopher

Hi

Where do I get study projects on Informatica?

Please Help!!!
THANKS....
Christopher

----------


## Robert

If you could brief on your exact requirement I may try to find out and suggest a solution or help for you.

----------


## deepak.kumar

hi... plz where i can get project on artificial neural network(ANN) or on fuzzy logic?

----------


## vmshenoy

hi 

these two sites may prove to be helpful

PC AI - Fuzzy Logic

and


A Fuzzy Logic PIC-Controlled Vehicle


bye
 :Big Grin:

----------


## deepak.kumar

hi. where do i get projects on speech recognition and pattern recognition for artifcial neural networks?

----------


## peeyush_jain

There are lots of sites that provide the good code and ideas like,
CodeProject. Free source code and programming help

----------


## anantrai

> hi... plz where i can get project on artificial neural network(ANN) or on fuzzy logic?


here is  fuzzy logic matter

A Fuzzy Logic PIC-Controlled Vehicle

----------


## Ravidchincholkar

Hi,
Can any 1 help me in getting a study project for CREDIT RISK ANALYSIS?? 
Plz reply

----------


## Sushma Mosali

hi,

I dont have that nuch idea regarding this topic, but u can go through this link http://icf.som.yale.edu/pdf/sec.pdf

Thanks
Sushma

----------


## sushma51

i need some study projescts 
plz ............. help me.

----------

